# A/D/S CS400



## partsman (Nov 19, 2008)

Anyone got any info on ads cs 400's Says on the magnet sticker automotive subwoofer system.Look to be 7 in. have rubber surrounds. Picked these up on Ebay years ago. But cant seem to find any Info on the net about them. Any info like years made or Specs. would be great,thanks!


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

Are you sure it is not a C400i/s? That was basically a plate speaker similar to the 300i with a larger midrange approx 6.5 - 7 inches. It was sold for use in the car or in walls for a home application. A/D/S used their car audio speakers in these plates. Here is a thread I saw that gives some info if they are the C series not the CS.

ADS In-wall Speakers - Boxed up [Archive] - AudioKarma.org Home Audio Stereo Discussion Forums


----------



## partsman (Nov 19, 2008)

Just cs 400 no I. I cant find nothing on the net about this.Must be Mega Old.


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

They are in super nice shape! It seems like I have seen them before. Maybe not.


----------



## partsman (Nov 19, 2008)

Anybody got Info. on these?


----------



## spydertune (Sep 9, 2005)

ADS not A/D/S, later it was a/d/s/. Now that that is out of the way.....



The CS400 "subwoofer" was available from ~1978 until ~1982 and was sold with either the PX1 passive crossover or the AX1 active crossover. Also available in that timeframe was the 300i plate speaker & P100 amplifier. It was replaced in ~1983 by the CS700 (S7). You could also buy inverted grilles to use with the CS400. That let you mount them magnets out on a rear deck if there wasn't clearance behind them. The standard grille was wire-cloth (as opposed to perfed metal) and was held in place with a black plastic trim bezel. The same bezel was used with the inverted grille. Nowadays it would be considered more of a midbass driver but used within its limits it definitely supported the low-end of the main speakers. I've heard them & also have a set. The ADS CS400 is most definitely one of the first dedicated subwoofer speakers sold for car audio use.


----------

